# Trapping catch thread



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

C'mon trappers lets see some of your success pics from this year. Especially your cats but any catch would work. I just moved back to the state and did not want to spend the $ on non-resident license and tags so I am itching to see some success even if it is not mine.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

cedaryotes said:


> first one I have gotten this year, well ever... new to the trap line myself.. Got her 6 days ago..


Nice cat. Glad you found some. I have some tracking around my traps but haven't connected yet. I have had some snaring success with yotes though.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nov/Dec '16


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Messing around a few weeks ago and got 4 *****. Not very big, and the fur just wasn't good at all. With this snow, and the snowmobile not running it's hard to get back in the woods and set for the cats. I might eat tag soup.:-x


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Messing around a few weeks ago and got 4 *****. Not very big, and the fur just wasn't good at all. With this snow, and the snowmobile not running it's hard to get back in the woods and set for the cats. I might eat tag soup.:-x


You should have eaten the ***** those are extremely good eating and I'm not pulling your leg either.


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

them are some good lookin dogs there fellas


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm not sure how I deleted my previous post, so I'll put it up again.. lol 
These are what I've snagged so far this winter.. hopefully it will pick up now that we have some snow down here :smile:


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Viper1zer0 said:


> Nov/Dec '16


very nice

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you have a tag to trap or shoot a cougar pm me. There's been one sighted near my house 4 times in the last 10 days and just hours ago today. I'm on the west side of Utah lake


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Too late guys the DWR is out here in full force today trying to capture the rogue Cougar.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Is that you Bruce?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> Is that you Bruce?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who, me?


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Picked up a 29 lb tom today

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> You should have eaten the ***** those are extremely good eating and I'm not pulling your leg either.


I'll tell you what....... I'll go out and catch a **** tonight, and I'll give it to ya to eat. I worked with a guy whose nickname was "Hillbilly". He was from Tennessee. He wanted a **** to eat, and said it had to be alive.:shock::shock: I obliged him and had the **** in a live trap. He put on a pair of welding gloves, reached in the cage and grabbed the ****, and "dispatched" it. ( I was freaked out! I thought for sure we would be heading to the Emergency room)

He cooked, and ate the beast!! No way in Hell was I sticking a fork in it.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I'll tell you what....... I'll go out and catch a **** tonight, and I'll give it to ya to eat. I worked with a guy whose nickname was "Hillbilly". He was from Tennessee. He wanted a **** to eat, and said it had to be alive.:shock::shock: I obliged him and had the **** in a live trap. He put on a pair of welding gloves, reached in the cage and grabbed the ****, and "dispatched" it. ( I was freaked out! I thought for sure we would be heading to the Emergency room)
> 
> He cooked, and ate the beast!! No way in Hell was I sticking a fork in it.


Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bucksnort, That's a very nice Tom! I got to get out and fill my tags............... **** Snowmobile!!!! I swear, if it takes gas it will have problems.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > You should have eaten the ***** those are extremely good eating and I'm not pulling your leg either.
> ...


Goob tell him what he's missing. I KNOW you've eaten **** before


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Bucksnort, That's a very nice Tom! I got to get out and fill my tags............... **** Snowmobile!!!! I swear, if it takes gas it will have problems.


Yep, I am in the process of renting skis. 5 miles in one way to pull some traps that got snowed/drifted in.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

Bucksnort said:


> Picked up a 29 lb tom today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thats awsome! good lookin cat!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mountain lion still in my neighborhood. Spotted today within 200 yards of my home. Several pets are now missing. Anyone with a tag????


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Mountain lion still in my neighborhood. Spotted today within 200 yards of my home. Several pets are now missing. Anyone with a tag????


You can go buy one over the counter I believe

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I picked up another tom today

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

ive eaten raccoon. was not bad


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

I picked up another tom today
Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> Man, your on a roll, keep em coming!


----------

